# Lignocel substrate any good?



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, I have boas and I'm looking around at trying different substrates, someone mentioned to me a few weeks ago about lignocel, have you used it? is it good? Thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes it is good, but of course it depends on what species you want to use it with.


----------



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes it is good, but of course it depends on what species you want to use it with.


I have boas, I was told this would be ok for them but I like to get a wider view of opinion for peace of mind, thanks 😁


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mac* said:


> I have boas, I was told this would be ok for them but I like to get a wider view of opinion for peace of mind, thanks 😁


Boa's have more than one species.... do you mean you have common boa's _ Boa Imperator_ ? 

I've kept mine on a range of substrates over the years - including Reptichip, Megazorb, Beech chippings, and recently Aubiose which is hemp and looks like small bits of straw (similar to lignocel )


----------



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Boa's have more than one species.... do you mean you have common boa's _ Boa Imperator_ ?
> 
> I've kept mine on a range of substrates over the years - including Reptichip, Megazorb, Beech chippings, and recently Aubiose which is hemp and looks like small bits of straw (similar to lignocel )


I'm really sorry if I make a mistake here but I was told ghost boa khal, also sunglow khal and red tail X jungle


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I use it for my Angolan and Royal Pythons and have done for several years. 

Only word of caution is that come feeding time, make sure the substrate doesn't stick to the food - this can be particularly problematic if the item is wet and it becomes coated in the substrate.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mac* said:


> I'm really sorry if I make a mistake here but I was told ghost boa khal, also sunglow khal and red tail X jungle


Other than the reference to red tail, those are just morphs of a normal common boa's - If you have a retail cross already, please don't breed from it - The gene pool is mucked up enough as it is !


----------



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Other than the reference to red tail, those are just morphs of a normal common boa's - If you have a retail cross already, please don't breed from it - The gene pool is mucked up enough as it is !


No worries, I don't intend to breed, not now not ever, I'm not in it for that, I'm totally happy to just focus on them as pets, thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

For common/redtail boas I'd use something that retains more humidity, lignocel isn't great at that, something like coir, orchid bark or coco husk


----------



## MHopkins (Jun 22, 2021)

In


Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I use it for my Angolan and Royal Pythons and have done for several years.
> 
> Only word of caution is that come feeding time, make sure the substrate doesn't stick to the food - this can be particularly problematic if the item is wet and it becomes coated in the substrate.


I've had to change the way we feed our Royal while using lignocel, using a hair dryer rather than hot water to heat the rats now, better than dragging him out the viv to feed him.
I tried it last year but with the smaller viv I found it pretty messy, mainly down to the low sill height, whatever I did I'd end up with the stuff all over the floor, but now our royals in a 5x2x2 with a decent sill height no more mess.
Having to run 2 water bowls to keep the humidity up rather than misting but he seems happy pretending to be an anaconda come shed time.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Part of the problem is trying to maintain the balance of humidity without mould or the wood of the vivariums becoming compromised. Using a substrate that is based on coco-husk, which is very absorbent and if you follow the instructions produces a very damp substrate you run the risk of mould growth or the wood bloating as the chipboard expands in the resulting hot humid atmosphere. Using a substrate that has less water retention results in a lower humidity environment, but one that will require the addition of being sprayed with water (either on the substrate or in the air with a atomiser) when the snake is in shed. 

There is no ideal substrate. I've tried quite a few, and document my findings, and encouraged others to input with their experiences in this 2018 thread here and as you will see we all have our own opinions on what's the best compromise. I currently use Aubiose which is a hemp based product, it looks like lignocel but its more like short straw cuttings. The snakes like it as they can bury in it, it's good at absorbing urine, even from an 8'+ boa, and its cheap, with a large 20kg bail costing just £10 from GW Titmuss which is local to me. It has disadvantages, it's messy, with bits sticking to water bowls so it ends up on the floor when you change the water. It gets ingested by the snake as it will stick to the saliva that the food often gets covered in as the snake readjusts after the initial strike. But being natural, and being soft with no wood like shards like that found in lignocel doesn't present a problem, and is digested along with the meal.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I tried orchid bark for my Royal Python and found it awful and it grows mould easily. I switched to aubiose, which I used for Corns. It's just so much better and no nasty smells or moulds. For humidity, I changed to a moss box rather than spraying the whole viv. That's worked so much better and my Royal is shedding better with it as well.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Is Aubiose any good for tunnelling species, like the Hognose? Just rehomed one and she's on Aspen currently (and seemingly happy enough).


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

NickN said:


> Is Aubiose any good for tunnelling species, like the Hognose? Just rehomed one and she's on Aspen currently (and seemingly happy enough).


It's very similar, but by buying from a local farm feed supplier, it's much cheaper.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

NickN said:


> Is Aubiose any good for tunnelling species, like the Hognose? Just rehomed one and she's on Aspen currently (and seemingly happy enough).


Well my 8' boa tries to and ends up with a pile of it on his head and half burred for the first foot or so. My Bairds rat snake is small enough to make tunnels in the stuff


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Thanks, may give it a try.


----------

